# San Diego Eats?



## Erilyn75 (Aug 23, 2014)

We are going to Sea World in San Diego Sept 16-20 and was wondering if there's any great places to check out that is family friendly and not so heavy on the wallet? We've already got a reservation at Juniper & Ivy for the 19th (LOVE Richard Blais:O). I welcome any and all suggestions :hungry:


----------

